# Teenage daughters elk hunt up middle fork



## rrb1012 (Dec 9, 2014)

My teenage daughter drew a cow tag for the Ogden unit, her first elk hunt. I took her up Middle fork the day after Christmas. We saw the small group of elk on the hill just outside the parking lot and a group of guys waiting and watching, after a minute the starting shooting and I decided to head east on the main trail hoping some of the animals would be moving on that end but no luck. We went up the next day, Saturday, and tried the west end toward Geertsen Canyon. Got up there at 6:30 and heading out behind two other groups of hunters. Continued down the trail trying to close the gap to the herd around the power lines. Finally, after multiple shots from other hunters we got to a spot where we could get set-up for a shot. The distance was longer than I wanted but couldn't get any closer as the elk were already moving up the mountain. It took three shots but she got her first elk. Yes, it is a calf but it was easier to haul out and it will be nice and tender meat. Fun hunting trip with my brother and daughter. Thanks lunkerhunter2 for the info about the elk herd.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go. 

Great post and welcome to the forum.

.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats to your daughter!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That will make some of the best roast meet you will ever eat!!!!!

And heres the thing, When enjoying these AWESOME meals my kids harvest,
I love to praise them for putting dinner on the table, and watching there eyes 
light up with a smile....:!:......


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I just burnt a like on one of goofy's posts.... Congrats on the elk... and happy holidays everyone... :mrgreen:


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

rrb1012 said:


> My teenage daughter drew a cow tag for the Ogden unit, her first elk hunt. I took her up Middle fork the day after Christmas. We saw the small group of elk on the hill just outside the parking lot and a group of guys waiting and watching, after a minute the starting shooting and I decided to head east on the main trail hoping some of the animals would be moving on that end but no luck. We went up the next day, Saturday, and tried the west end toward Geertsen Canyon. Got up there at 6:30 and heading out behind two other groups of hunters. Continued down the trail trying to close the gap to the herd around the power lines. Finally, after multiple shots from other hunters we got to a spot where we could get set-up for a shot. The distance was longer than I wanted but couldn't get any closer as the elk were already moving up the mountain. It took three shots but she got her first elk. Yes, it is a calf but it was easier to haul out and it will be nice and tender meat. Fun hunting trip with my brother and daughter. Thanks lunkerhunter2 for the info about the elk herd.


No shame in taking a calf, I took a spike and a calf this year and wouldn't trade that meat for any big bull on the mountain, you can't eat antlers. Every time I grab a package of loin or burger out of the freezer I smile knowing we saved about $2500 on our food bill for the year, they say that once you go calf you never go back, ha ha!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Awesome, love to see the younger generation (especially the girls) getting into the sport. There is no reason they can't be just as involved as the boys!

I may be biased, I have a couple of daughters myself:smile:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations. Can't wait till my daughter is old enough to hunt


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's so sweet. When my son shot his first cow, I was so proud of him I teared up. Good times!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on your success and thank you, thank you, thank you very much for not sharing the yardage she shot the calf at. There is no reason for anyone of us to know that info. and why talk away from her great time on the mountain?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Calves are yummy.


----------



## Mtngoat690 (Oct 29, 2014)

Congrats, should be some good eating. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

Any body know if DWR is going to keep middle fork open for the January antler less permits? I've heard both open and closing. Ogden office girls didn't know either.


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Awesome. Congrats!


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats on the calf, hope I can find a shot at one.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Very nice! One thing I've learned raising daughters - they can do just as good as boys.


----------

